# Stewie and Zin Reunited~~~Goodbye Zin "Bunna Girl"



## Atorres61472 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterday morning was like a dream, no a nightmare, I was looking at the same exact thing all over again. My Precious Bunna Girl is gone. Zin was fun loving and loved her carrots and bananas. After Stewies' passing she was not the same and I had just started to think about giving her a new mate. She met a beautiful bunna named Maddie, and we were going to pick Maddie up next weekend. Zin did not want Maddie she wanted her Stewie and left us to be with her. Rest in Peace My Beautiful babies. I cannot express the sorrow that I as I look ahead to the future. I am not sure I could ever love another bunny as I have loved the Bunnas.
____________________________________________________________________

Bunna Girls,
I miss you so and can not imagine my days without you. Daddy feels lost and has tried to go give you baby spinich and was looking everywhere for you. We are truly heartbroken. Rest in Peace Heavens newest angel,Zin,and binky free with your lost companion. Mommy loves the Bunnas

























Good Bye My Babies 
Zin Stewie

January 28,2008-January 18,2009 January 28, 2008-November 5,2008


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost both your Beautiful Bunnies in such a short time.

Binky Free at the RainbowBridge :rainbow:Stewie and Zin.

Susan:bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh no 

Do you have any idea of what happened to them? 

I'm so sorry. 

RIP babies.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 19, 2009)

Rest Gently, Loved little Fuzzies...
:rainbow:urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy::rainbow:
Dancing at the bridge together again!

Autumn


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. They were such adorable bunnies and had such personalities. Binky free with all the bananas you can eat, Zin and Stewie.
:rainbow:


----------



## Atorres61472 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh no
> 
> Do you have any idea of what happened to them?
> 
> ...



Stewie was sick one day and I moved her to a box and she was acting listless so I put her back in the cage and she was gone an hour later and I truly think that Zin died of a broken heart. We had met a couple of bunnies and she got along fine with Maddie so we decided to wait until Maddie went to the vets because she had never been to a vet. We had planned to go get her this Saturday but Zin had other plans. She missed Stewie so much I could tell she was looking for her soul mate. She ate her carrots and bananas on saturday night and played with her toys but on Sunday she really did not want to come out of her cage so I left the door open so she could come and go as she pleased. We went outside to tend to the other animals and whne we came back in Zin was laying in the same spot as stewie had been when she passed. We got rid of the other blanket but bought one exactly like Stewie and Zins favorite but she knew the difference still she was on the blanket that was in the spot that stewie had died. I miss my girls. They were little rays of sunshine especially when daddy was home and he was feeding them carrots and spinach. Jose said we could get some more babies but I do not want to. I feel like I would be even more heartbroken with some more. So no more Bunnas for now. :tears2::tears2::tears2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry that you lost both beautiful Bunnas in such a short amount of time. I hope you find solace knowing that they are together again and can kick up their heels with each other.
Binky free, little Bunna girls :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh No! This is just too sad 

I am so sorry that Zin has gone to be with Stewie. I know how much they were loved, and you're bound to feel lost without them.

It's a little comfort to think that they are reunited - not that it will ease your hurt, though.

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it does sound like she wanted to be with Stewie. They were wonderful little bunnies. I know you must be heartbroken! :hug:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry hunny..

As I told you on the phone.. I don't visit the forum as much.. so I am just now seeing this...



I am just heartbroken over this..



Call me when you get done with class..



Z


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm very sorry that both of your bunnas have passed. I didn't know them but they look like adorable mischeif makers. 

Binky together at the Bridge Zin and Stewie :rose::rainbow:

Love from
Jo xx


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

((hugs))

United again is a beautiful thing, but I am so sorry about your losses.


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful little babies....binky free, together forever.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

im so sorry, they were such beatiful girls.
They're waiting t the bridge for their ummy and daddy now binkying with each other 

Prisca


----------

